# article: As restaurants struggle, cities look to cap delivery fees



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.politico.com/states/new...ggle-cities-look-to-cap-delivery-fees-1282401


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/states/new...ggle-cities-look-to-cap-delivery-fees-1282401


They should cap TAXES FIRST !

Help us All.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The first mistake was thinking that the government is going to solve the problem.

When in reality, government creates problems.

duh


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

If restaurants don't like the fees, they need to renegotiate their contracts, or cancel. Having government step in to limit private contracts that people already agreed to is a huge overreach.

The one thing government might do better is to empower employees, ICs or small business owners to have more leverage in negotiating with large companies.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Restaurants want the Benefits of having a nearly unlimited number of drivers available at anytime. That comes at a Price.

Otherwise hire your own inhouse delivery drivers, put them on the payroll and tell customers they live outside the delivery zone. Then watch your sales decrease. 

Do drivers get to negotiate the commission that Uber keeps? No, it is take it or leave it. How about a law that caps how much Uber can take from drivers performing the work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The first mistake was thinking that the government is going to solve the problem.
> 
> When in reality, government creates problems.
> 
> duh


Not always.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

goobered said:


> If restaurants don't like the fees, they need to renegotiate their contracts, or cancel. Having government step in to limit private contracts that people already agreed to is a huge overreach.
> 
> The one thing government might do better is to empower employees, ICs or small business owners to have more leverage in negotiating with large companies.


The govt IS involved in this because they're the ones who ordered the restaurants to close their dining rooms, which put the restaurants at the mercy (or lack thereof) of these scummy "gig" companies, who despite charging high fees pay their drivers shit rates.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

What are 'promotions'? Is that adverting? Or order discounts? Who sets it?

This business owner should know what GH charges, and not be all 'surprised' when they have to pay what they agreed to pay.



Nats121 said:


> The govt IS involved in this because they're the ones who ordered the restaurants to close their dining rooms, which put the restaurants at the mercy (or lack thereof) of these scummy "gig" companies, who despite charging high fees pay their drivers shit rates.


None of this is GH's fault. There was no special 'pandemic' pricing, just normal, every day %. Did you get a discount on your water/sewer/electricity? No? The Gov't forced you to stay home and use more. If a company doesn't know their numbers then they are doomed to fail. Within the first week of the ordered shutdowns I would have recalculated everything for 'survival mode'. If GH is sucking 70% of the profits, then don't use them.

Also, we don't know COGS, so there may still well be a profit even at $300 net. A pizza costs $3 to make, yet they sell for $15+


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> None of this is GH's fault. There was no special 'pandemic' pricing, just normal, every day %.


How do you know GH didn't jack up their rates to the restaurants or create new fees?

My point that the govt is involved stands. They shut the dining rooms down. What actions the govt takes such as regulating the market can be debated, but they are involved.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How do you know GH didn't jack up their rates to the restaurants or create new fees?
> 
> My point that the govt is involved stands. They shut the dining rooms down. What actions the govt takes such as regulating the market can be debated, but they are involved.


I see, you're saying GH invented the Chinese virus for profits. DAYM!!! YOU FIGURED IT OUT.

Seriously, you're a nut.

Why on Gods Green earth do you think some gov't idiot, who can't get a real job, knows anything about restaurants, businesses or profits?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> A pizza costs $3 to make, yet they sell for $15+


I don't cook much - with New York Strip steak about the only thing I do cook besides baking potatoes, broiling sausage or boiling rice  - but I was thinking about cooking my own pizza. I figure I'd have to master making dough - and being careful not to hit the law 7-1/2' ceiling in my kitchen as I throw the dough in the air, LOL - but after that it's just putting tomato sauce, shaved mozzarella and the toppings on it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

My secret for pizza dough. Make it the night before and let it rest in the fridge overnight. Really boosts the flavor. Try the soft fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> I see, you're saying GH invented the Chinese virus for profits. DAYM!!! YOU FIGURED IT OUT.


I asked how you knew whether or not GH raised their fees and/or created new ones and this was your lame response.

In all likelihood you don't know, but don't let that stop you from making stupid definitive statements.

I know it's hard for you to see thru your political ideology, but as hard as it is for you to believe, some businesses have been known to take advantage of emergencies in order to make a fast buck, so it wouldn't be unheard of for GH to stick it to the restaurants while they have the upper hand.

https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/05/its-time-to-stop-using-grubhub-seamless-forever/


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Restaurants want the Benefits of having a nearly unlimited number of drivers available at anytime. That comes at a Price.
> 
> Otherwise hire your own inhouse delivery drivers, put them on the payroll and tell customers they live outside the delivery zone. Then watch your sales decrease.
> 
> Do drivers get to negotiate the commission that Uber keeps? No, it is take it or leave it. How about a law that caps how much Uber can take from drivers performing the work.


Best suggestion I have heard in awhile.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> wow
> View attachment 459834


Grubby Hub taking MORE THAN YOU !

THE PIGS !


----------

